# What color dot or ring for scope



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

What color rings or dots are you guys shooting for 3d? I currently have a green up pin and would like to try something different. I was thinking maybe orange or blue, what say you?


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

green is hard to beat !


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

venisonjunky said:


> green is hard to beat !


I agree !!! I am currently shooting a Red up pin, And it Blows.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

not sure how my dot would work outside but I love my blue up pin


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

.010 blue with lp light


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you need a light for blue.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Red or green pin works for me. Prefer orange or black for rings.


----------



## CBrowning (Nov 21, 2012)

I like my sight, red on red. My ring is subdued and pin is nice and bright. Green just didn't work for me.


----------



## Troy T (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone or can anyone take a picture of their setup with the blue setup.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I use a dot on the lens for indoor and field or FITA.... but a blue up pin for 3d. 

I can't get a decent pic on this phone. 










And with the light cranked up....it looks nothing like this outdoors and I will actually run it cranked all the way up on brightly lit targets.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blue is good for indoor, but not so much without a light for outdoor.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Hilgy1 said:


> Blue is good for indoor, but not so much without a light for outdoor.


I definitely wouldn't run it without a light anywhere.... ever.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally like blue, but you NEED an LP light to run that. I use green with an LP light and it works great. If my batteries run out I can still see my pin.


----------



## Troy T (Feb 20, 2014)

Ha Thanks! That is great can you post a DOT Setup. When you have a chance. I am assuming you would use a Blue light for this as well. Please understand I am just learning about all the set ups for 3D and Spot shooting etc..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

There is much more variety in what you'd find for aiming amongst "spot" shooters. 

Most of the time you'd find a "big" dot on my lens for indoors. I size it to produce a "halo" around the dot when centered in the spot....I normally also run a dot for field and FITA but have used bigger fibers too.










You'd also find smaller dots than mine, fibers (generally larger than a 3d setup), rings on lenses instead of dots, center magnified lenses, frosted lenses, etc. 

I'd recommend you start with a variety pack of rings and dots from Specialty Archery Products, Gun star or precision archery reticles (look on FB, they'll help you decide too).


----------



## Troy T (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. That is a big help.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Orange dot on my lens. Green up pin without the lens.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blue fiber with lp


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

Red up pin for me works great for indoor spots and 3d


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

For 3D I use a Green/black Bi-spectral dot.....it shows up well on all targets and conditions and never really gets washed out. On lighter targets (White/Tans) the green fades and the Black stands out. On the darker targets (blacks/browns) the black fades and the Green stands out.

For Indoors I don't use anything.....I shoot true-spot scope.


----------

